# Tablero para determinar la posición de un objeto



## hersi99 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hola, tengo una consulta para hacer, estoy trabajando en un proyecto para la facultad, la idea es la siguiente: construir un tablero con fotosensores en dos de sus laterales (en la forma x, y) para poder detectar la posicion de un objeto dentro de este (al estilo de una pantalla tactil) utilizando el puerto paralelo para recibir los datos desde el tablero. Este tablero no va a medir mas de 40x40 cms. Cabe aclarar que soy estudiante de Sistemas y no se sobre electronica. Si alguien me puede decir por donde puedo empezar este proyecto o alguna recomendacion se lo agradecere.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 8, 2007)

No creo que sea practico y tampoco es tan sencillo, sobretodo por la luz que incide sobre el tablero, la dispersion del haz y que solo te permite detectar una sola pieza.

Una solucion bastante buena seria utilizar una lamina/barilla de metraquilado que trabajaria como una fibra optica.

Puedes hacer una prueba preleminar con un trozo de caja de CD.

Se corta un trozo para hacer un liston.
El liston se le hace unos cuadradicos igual que las almenas de los castillo y donde debe entrar el objeto.
En una punta hay el/los led y en la otra una LDR.
Toda la barra la forramos con papel de aluminio menos en los valles de las almenas.
El led y la fotoresistencia tambien para que no se vean.

Para la evaluacion preliminar:

Evaluar como se contruira mecanicamentente:
Como construir la XY?
Las piezas deben ser opacas o brillantes
La caja contenedora para que no entre luz exterior.
La altura de las almenas  atenua mucho hasta cuanto puedo reducirlas y sea detectable certa del sensor.
Un tester en modo resistencia para medir los valores de la LDR


Tambien influye mucho el pulido, primero con papel de esmeril fino y el acabado final con limpiador de cuberteria de plata. apto tambien para las finisimas ralladas en la pantalla del movil

El metraquilato es ampliamente utilizado en las tiendas para hacer los expositores, o sea ya sabes donde encontrarlo gratis.

Hay otros metodos como el capacitativo, deberias montar algo similar a esto
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/proximi2/index.htm
pero esto ya lo discutiriamos como simplificarlo.
A me olvidaba, con una webcam, hay información como implementarlo, 
http://ashishrd.blogspot.com/2006/11/obstacle-detector-using-webcam-and.html


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 8, 2007)

Tiopepe123, parece que te has montado todo un taller de manualidades.

Si los requerimientos de movimiento son bajos se puede implementar un sistema parecido a los teclados, la posicion se determina por la lectura de 2 coordenadas una horiz. y otra vert.

Mas sofisticado: Una camara web ubicada en posicion cenital que "Vea" el tablero, si trabajas en sistemas, esto te dara para escribir un bonito y largooooooooo programa.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 8, 2007)

Ya circulan librerias para la webcam, yo tambien me penaba que deberia ser muy dificil, pero ya he visto varios proyectos.

Pero eso de programar para windows me da yuyu, con lo majo que es el ASM.

Lo de los pulsadores ya lo pense pero eso es factible para pocas posiciones, el problema esta en el peso de objeto.

Hace años diseñe un teclado matricial con papel de aluminio y un trozo de cartulina perforada y aunque funcionaba bastante bien , a la que le dabas golper pues se rompia, es que soy un poco bruto.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 8, 2007)

A todo lo comentado ! Correcto ¡

Haria falta un poco mas de data como para afinar el criterio

El medico me receto pastillas para la alergia que me produce ASM !


----------



## hersi99 (Oct 8, 2007)

Muchas gracias por responderme, ahora voy a tratar de especificar un poco mas sobre este proyecto.
 He adjuntado una imagen para que puedan ver como seria lo del tablero.
 Los fotosensores al igual que los leds estan ubicados al fondo de un tubito de lapicera, de esta manera los leds iluminan con una luz paralela al tablero y sin dispersion para que cada uno sea captado por su respectivo fotosensor, a su vez este fotosensor al estar al fondo del tubito solo capta la luz de su respectivo led. Al colocar el objeto entre el led y el fotosensor se produce la interrupción de la luz y dicha interrupción es informada por el fotosensor.
 Para conectar los fotosensores quiero utilizar el puerto paralelo, y tampoco se como conectarlos ni que cantidad de fotosensores puede tener como maximo.
 Espero que me puedan ayudar, seguramente hay algun tipo de sensor que se adapte mejor, desde ya muchas gracias.
 Aqui les dejo la imagen del tablero.


----------



## gabrielz1 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hola amigo puedes utilizar sensores de esfuerzo, y configurar de tal manera que cuando se coloque un determinado objeto puedas detectarlo la ubicasion, esa información emviarlo por una señal multiplexada al puerto paralelo

Pero antes de obtener la señal manejar de tal manera que el sensor sea accionada cuando detecta un rango de peso, puedes utilizar comparadores para realizar dicho trabajo.

La programacion del puerto paralelo lo puedes realizar con C++, es ams fasil.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 15, 2007)

Algunas sujerencias a analizar:

Para encender los led puedes utilizar varios cd4017 conectados en cascada
http://r-luis.xbot.es/icdatos/4017.html

Los led mejor que sean de alta eficiencia, con poca corriente iluminan mucho.

Se trata de un contador que enciende un led cada pulso, similar al coche fantastico pero en un solo sentido.
La ideas es hacer un reset y dar pulsos que encenderan cada led.



como sensor puedes utilizar un ldr
http://roble.cnice.mecd.es/~jsaa0039/cucabot/fotorresistencia-intro.html

Para la deteccion te puedo sugerir lo siguiente:

Un comparador por cada fotoresistencia: mejor con un cd40106)
http://www.electronicafacil.net/tutoriales/tutorial201.html
http://perso.wanadoo.es/luis_ju/sensor/senldr.html

Mediante un oscilador

Se trata de utilizar por ejemplo un 40106 o un 555 para generar una onda cuadrada proporcional a la luz que incide a la ldr. El ordenador debe determinar la frecuencia/periodo.

Mediante un voltimetro(ADC):
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Analog-to-digital_converter
http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/Articulos/adcpp/adcpp.htm
http://cfievalladolid2.net/tecno/cyr_01/control/practicas/p_4.htm
http://verhoeven272.nl/cgi-bin/index?fruttenboel/pads&PADS+PCB-maker&padstop&lptester&padscontent



Te propongo un metodo menos componentes pero mas complejo a nivel de programacion.

La idea es medir la cantidad de luz que recibe un sensor dado y despues compararlo con una tabla de valores. Como tienes varios led podrias llegar a determinar la posicion


Enciendo un led y mido.
Enciendo el siguiente led y mido
.
.



Para un buen funcionamiento primero debes medir con todos los led apagados y tomar valores diferenciales para evitar la influencia de la luz.

La velocidad tambien es importante, como mas lento mejor


Para ello en obligatorio utilizar el oscilador o el ADC



Faltan bastante detalles pero pasito a pasito

Ya tienes faena!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2007)

Tio como siempre tu comentario Excelente en detalle y claridad

Pero insisto, si "hersi99" estudia sistemas me parece que lo logico sea que use lo que estudia. Me parece que lo mas adecuado para el es el analisis de la imagen de una WebCam

Hablando de inalambricos se me murio el mouse y compre uno inalambrico chino que mas que chino parece Cochino, has destripado alguno ?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 15, 2007)

tengo varios, me falla la memoria. pero todos son iguales utilizan un mc3352. menuda memoria.cachis, bueno el tipico receptor de motorola.

Tambien si es optico se puede haquear el sensor y utilizarlo como camara ultracutre en blanco y negro, por eso los guardo.


----------

